# Do you suck or kick ass?



## KConny (Nov 11, 2008)

I know a lot of world class cubers who are really good but still think they suck. I often think I suck and almost never think that I kick ass. So the question is easy, do you suck or do you kick ass? And no, there is no alternative like "Sometimes I'm good".

The votes are public!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 11, 2008)

Uh, what?

*message to short


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm satisfied and confident with my abilities, so I kick ass.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 11, 2008)

I kick ass!


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 11, 2008)

I also kick ass. I honestly am very proud of my OH skills. I couldn't even in my wildest dreams think I would be able to average around 20 seconds three years ago.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Daniel, you did not account for the fact that people may feel differently about different events. I kick ass at 4x4, but I suck at everything else. I went ahead and put kick ass though, because 4x4 is what I do the most.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck at everything except remembering algorithms. 
Cubing wise altogether I suck.


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck at CUBing.
And, by cubing, I mean solving things that have 6 square faces 
But it's maybe because I never practice. 
And I suck at megaminx, but during competition only. If i wasn't nervous, I'd kick ass at megaminx


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 11, 2008)

I inhale forcefully


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 11, 2008)

im not really GREAT at anything and never very proud of my accomplishments which are not many anyway.

so i suck


----------



## tim (Nov 11, 2008)

24/24. Obviously i kick ass .


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 11, 2008)

tim said:


> 24/24. Obviously i kick ass .



I suck, I have a 6 second last layer, and a friggin 19 second f2l. I suck.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 11, 2008)

I am such a black hole at competitions.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck at everything.


----------



## Erik (Nov 11, 2008)

Generally I'm kicking ass at home, and also sometimes at competitions. Though sometimes I'm just sucking hard on bad days at competitions.


----------



## KConny (Nov 11, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Daniel, you did not account for the fact that people may feel differently about different events. I kick ass at 4x4, but I suck at everything else. I went ahead and put kick ass though, because 4x4 is what I do the most.



You have to figure out your overall opinion. If you only think you're good at 4x4 and that's the only event you care about then you kick ass.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 11, 2008)

KConny said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel, you did not account for the fact that people may feel differently about different events. I kick ass at 4x4, but I suck at everything else. I went ahead and put kick ass though, because 4x4 is what I do the most.
> ...



It seems pessimism is an epidemic to cubers as anorexia is to teenage girls.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 11, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...


Or cubers are too modest.


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2008)

i suck at 3x3, because my cross is bad when i could easily fix it, and i am very lazy at learning algorithms (im not 2 look yet). 
i suck at 4x4, period.
i suck at 2x2 because i dont have great tps, or good reaction times to OLL or PBL cases.
i suck at 3x3 OH because i dont practice enough...
and i suck @ BLD because im far too lazy...

and i suck because im horrifically erratic.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck, at all and mostly at competitions


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 11, 2008)

I've kicked a little ass in my day....


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck.

a lot


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 11, 2008)

I think there are some demand characteristics in this. I would like to see the results if 'I kick ass' was the first choice...

I think I am very good. I am quite dedicated and other people telling me I am good doesn't hurt my self-esteem at all


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 11, 2008)

why do good people say there bad: to get attention.
Plus i dont like to think negative of my self so...
I kick ass


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm proud so "Kick ass"


----------



## Rabid (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck ass.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> why do good people say there bad: to get attention.



Why do people say they kick ass? To get attention. Yeah, your logic is really flawless there...


----------



## Erik (Nov 11, 2008)

Dene said:


> Hepheron said:
> 
> 
> > why do good people say there bad: to get attention.
> ...



haha, that's a good point Dene.

Personally I just follow my feeling. I know I can do sub-12 in competition, if I make mistakes and people say: 'what do you think about yourself?' I say I suck, cause I do because I know I can do better than the time I just did.
Or like Arnaud, Sebastien, Dan Cohen and some other tend to say: "I am suck"

Basically: 
- VERY bad solve with like 6 pairs or pop -> I laugh my ass off about myself
- bad solve -> I'm pissed off
- good solve -> 
- WR -> HOPPA


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 11, 2008)

Dene said:


> Hepheron said:
> 
> 
> > why do good people say there bad: to get attention.
> ...



Agreed. 

Now, I won't say I suck when I'm satisfyed with my abilities, which is not fulfilled currently. I just have a slight issue with the fact that my last layer is 5 seconds, and my f2l is 18. It's a little rediculous. Once they're proportional, I'll be sub 20, then, I would kick ass.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Now, I won't say I suck when I'm satisfyed with my abilities, which is not fulfilled currently. I just have a slight issue with the fact that my last layer is 5 seconds, and my f2l is 18. It's a little rediculous. Once they're proportional, I'll be sub 20, then, I would kick ass.



Lol. With my F2L + your LL, we might get a decent average between us >.< (I'm something like 9:8 for a 17 second average).


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hepheron said:


> why do good people say there bad: to get attention.


I don't think so.
I think "good" people say they're bad, because they would like to be better.
I'm in the top-10 at megaminx. Of course, it is good, but I consider that I suck (at least in competition), because doing a sup-1:30 when I can do 1min10 at home is not a good time for me. And even at home, I do lots of bad solves (and some good solves too ), which could really be better. 
It's the same thing for cubes.
My times at 3x3x3 are about 20 sec. It is good. I'm far from the best speedcubers, of course, but compared with the average human, it is really very good. But it also sucks, because I never practise 3x3x3, and if I would, I could easily become better.


----------



## Escher (Nov 11, 2008)

well me and you have pretty similar f2ls dene...
so obviously if we added ours together, you'd get half the time!
you can do the LH and ill do the right, okay?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck and I kick ass. Yes, both. But not at the same time, depends on my mood and on what I have just achieved or not.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 11, 2008)

ah i never thought about that, good point


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 11, 2008)

I suck at 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5. Maybe 2x2.

I think that a 20 second average 3x3 is horrible because I'm a second away from sub20 and can't get there. But eventually I will...

I can BLD but I can't memo everything.

So basically I suck.

P.S.

Doesn't Nakajima think he sucks?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2008)

I suck at competitions during my official solves


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope that I'll kick ass at 3OH and 3BLD and 3FMC at VA and Drexel. I don't care about other events.


----------



## mrbiggs (Nov 12, 2008)

I suck, but I'm making my way towards kicking ass.

I think that having made sub 20 recently is a good step in the not sucking direction.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2008)

While I wouldn't go around telling people that "hey, btw I kick ass" I did vote that way. Why on earth would you be negative toward yourself? Of all people, why be negative towards YOU? Makes no sense. You should always be your OWN biggest fan.

Chris


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

almost sub 20!!! So yeah I guess I DO XD


----------



## Lofty (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha. I picked I suck because I guess I won't be satisfied without the WR. I do terribly in competition. At home I don't get over 20 seconds average after like 2 minutes of warm-up at competition its a different story.


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 12, 2008)

I suck ass


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Why on earth would you be negative toward yourself?



I can think of a lot of reasons. For me in particular:

I'm ugly;
I'm not smart enough;
I'm not as sporty as I'd like;
I have no social skills;
I am not independant enough.

The list goes on.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 12, 2008)

Dene said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you be negative toward yourself?
> ...



Dene, with all due respect, those are not reasons why you are negative to yourself. Those are just things that you are negative to yourself *about*. If you tell yourself something enough times, I am convinced that you will start to believe it. So if you consciously tell yourself positive things about yourself (within reason, don't say arrogant or mean things like "I am the awesomest person in the history of awesomeness") then you will start to believe them, and in doing so feel better about yourself.

You are the agent of change you wish to see in your life.

Chris


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> If you tell yourself something enough times, I am convinced that you will start to believe it. So if you consciously tell yourself positive things about yourself (within reason, don't say arrogant or mean things like "I am the awesomest person in the history of awesomeness") then you will start to believe them, and in doing so feel better about yourself.
> 
> 
> Chris




Lol, I am pretty much the opposite. I sometimes say bad things about myself then start believing in it. Like for example, when we take a test and I don't understand anything on the test the only thing I keep saying in my mind is, 'Shafiq you are a stupid retard!" I shouldn't do that because it just causes me to lose more confidence in my abilities and I no longer consider myself as smart as I used to be  but yeah there really isn't anything else that I can think on a test I don't understand...

-Shafiq


----------



## toast (Nov 12, 2008)

I suck hard.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 12, 2008)

In general I suck. I do have a few cubing accomplishments I'm proud of, but it wouldn't be accurate for me to say "I kick ass". I don't know, maybe it is my personality, but I don't feel it's right for me to brag about stuff, and I get embarrassed if I win things or talk about my personal best times on anything.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 12, 2008)

Take Lofty's post, replace "20 seconds" with "4 seconds" and "OH" with "2x2", and remove "after like 2 minutes of warm-up".


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 12, 2008)

Rabid said:


> I suck ass.



Eww

I suck, but not ass. I'm nearly satisfied with my abilities, drop a few seconds here and their and i'll be alright.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 12, 2008)

I suck...........................


----------



## Raffael (Nov 12, 2008)

tim said:


> 24/24. Obviously i kick ass .



Can't really remember reading anything funnier than this in a long long time.
I hereby announce that I fell in love with you, Tim.
I want your babies, too. 

oh yeah, btw:
I keep kicking more ass everyday I cube.


----------



## Dene (Nov 12, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



Could you please flesh out the difference between "why I am negative to myself", and "what I am negative to myself about"? I'm sure whatever the difference is, I could rephrase my list so that it fits.
Why am I negative to myself: because I do not like myself
What am I negative to myself about: The fact that I do not like myself

Why am I negative to myself: I do not like what I look like
What I am negative to myself about: The fact that I do not like what I look like

Maybe I'm completely missing the point?

BTW, just to be clear, I don't actually care about my looks, but it's always something fun to insult about myself, because people always come out with things like "don't say that" and "oh come on, don't be silly" etc. This reminds me of one of my favourite passages by Kierkegaard, which I may as well put here, although it is quite a mouthful (I'll skip the first sentence):
"...When I was young, I forgot how to laugh...; when I was older, I opened my eyes and beheld reality, at which I began to laugh, and since then I have not stopped laughing. I saw that the meaning of life was to secure a livelihood, and that its goal was to attain a high position; that love's rich dream was marriage with an heiress; that friendship's blessing was help in financial difficulties; that wisdom was what the majority assumed it to be; that enthusiasm consisted in making a speech; that it was courage to risk the loss of ten dollars; that kindness consisted in saying, "You are welcome," at the dinner table; that piety consisted in going to communion once a year. This I saw, and I laughed."
Like all of Kierkegaard's work, the actual meaning is open to interpretation. The way I see it is that there are all these silly social customs, and looking at them externally it is like a joke. I take the same view of life. I think it is amusing watching people and their "social manners" when you take a negative approach to yourself. Personally, I call it realistic, or "the truth". Yes I truly think I am ugly and so on, no I don't care. (Sorry for going off topic, I just didn't want you to worry about me being suicidal or something).


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 12, 2008)

I suck because I got no look ahead at all, I suck because my hands does not do the turns as I practiced them = lot's of lock ups (I'm freaking fast doing triggers when practice, in 1 of 5 tries =). I kick ass because I know more methods and more algs than almost any other cuber.

But that does not help my times... so I suck 

----
Poor Rabid, I won't change with you.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2008)

tim said:


> 24/24. Obviously i kick ass .



I have the fastest 2/2, I kick your ass.


----------



## Kevin. (Nov 12, 2008)

i havent been seriously cubing for to long but im proud of how far ive come from armonk in the spring (avg. 130) to now and average of (check sig)
this topic is really a matter of opinion

nvm i suck lol. but im still proud of my sucky-ness. ;D


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 12, 2008)

according to me: I suck
according to other cubers: I suck
according to classmates who never saw someone solve a cube in under a year: I kick ass

now, let's change this minute into 20 seconds


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 12, 2008)

The wording of this poll and thread title is a little crass...


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> The wording of this poll and thread title is a little crass...



Not really.


----------



## patrickpoako1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i kick ass but it doesnt mean im really good. i've thought almost all my friends how to cube and they're pretty damn good. my best buddy is now even faster than me but only on normal 3x3. I kick their asses on everything else like bigcubes and OH. And no one amongst them knows how to BLD.
So generally I kick my friends asses.


----------



## Inusagi (Nov 13, 2008)

I think I suck... I have never been soo good that people outside my country knows who I am. I have never reached those great times. So I suck!


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 14, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> according to me: I suck
> according to other cubers: I suck
> according to classmates who never saw someone solve a cube in under a year: I kick ass
> 
> now, let's change this minute into 20 seconds



cubers don't tell cubers that they suck


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2008)

Dene said:


> "...When I was young, I forgot how to laugh...; when I was older, I opened my eyes and beheld reality, at which I began to laugh, and since then I have not stopped laughing. I saw that the meaning of life was to secure a livelihood, and that its goal was to attain a high position; that love's rich dream was marriage with an heiress; that friendship's blessing was help in financial difficulties; that wisdom was what the majority assumed it to be; that enthusiasm consisted in making a speech; that it was courage to risk the loss of ten dollars; that kindness consisted in saying, "You are welcome," at the dinner table; that piety consisted in going to communion once a year. This I saw, and I laughed."
> Like all of Kierkegaard's work, the actual meaning is open to interpretation. The way I see it is that there are all these silly social customs, and looking at them externally it is like a joke. I take the same view of life. I think it is amusing watching people and their "social manners" when you take a negative approach to yourself. Personally, I call it realistic, or "the truth". Yes I truly think I am ugly and so on, no I don't care. (Sorry for going off topic, I just didn't want you to worry about me being suicidal or something).




I like this, when I read it I was remind of my favorite quote, from Horace Walpole, 4th Earl of Orford:
"I have often said, and oftener think, that this world is a comedy to those that think, a tragedy to those that feel – a solution of why Democritus laughed and Heraclitus wept."


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, that is brilliant!


----------



## chrisw357 (Nov 15, 2008)

I clicked the "I suck" candy-like button.

In my eyes, I look at other cubers and say "I suck at this!"... but to everyone else at work and in my personal life, they think I'm either a puzzle geek (compliment) or pretty awesome, so that is what matters to me most out of this topic.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think I'm the best. My abilities are better than some, and worse than others...but I like to say that I kick ass!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to suck, but that was quite a long time ago.
Now I kick ass, but I prefer petting it.

I am a very optimistic person and I don't like it when people are to negative about themselves. Negative people make me want to ..... kick their ass


----------

